# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Dịch vụ cung cấp đ/c IP không bị blacklist dùng cho email server nội bộ để gửi và nhận email.

## hami

cung cấp địa chỉ ip của mỹ (hoặc bất cứ nước nào trên thế giới) không bị blacklist dành cho các tổ chức và doanh nghiệp đặt máy chủ email tại mạng nội bộ để nhận và gửi email ra ngoài.


bảng giá tham khảo:



gói tiêu chuẩn (vncip1):
- 01 địa chỉ ip tĩnh, 01mbps shared quốc tế không cam kết.
- định mức truyền dữ liệu hàng tháng không giới hạn.
- 500k/tháng.gói nâng cao (vncip2):
- bổ sung thêm 01mbps băng thông shared quốc tế, cam kết tốc độ tối thiểu là 10% của 01mbps: 1tr/tháng.
- bổ sung thêm 01mbps băng thông dedicated quốc tế: 5tr/tháng
(dịch vụ vncomputing dựa trên đường truyền hiện có của khách hàng. trường hợp khách hàng muốn thiết kế đường riêng, vncomputing miễn phí phí tư vấn).
thông tin liên lạc:
phone: 0915689242 (mr. quang)
email: [email protected]
y!m: quanghn1402
website: http://vncomputing.com

----------

